
Do Alkaline foods reduce susceptibility to Corona Virus? - seshagiric
https://drsircus.com/general/viruses-are-ph-sensitive/
======
eqvinox
No. Coronavirus is not transmitted via food.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/victoriaforster/2020/03/25/is-e...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/victoriaforster/2020/03/25/is-
eating-takeout-food-safe-during-the-coronavirus-pandemic/)

Now if you want to pour lye into your nose and lungs, please report on the
results...

------
ThePowerOfFuet
No.

No, they do not.

